# Erfahrungen: Steelseries Sensei vs. Razer Imperator 2012 vs. Roccat Kone+



## TigerFuchs (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gaming-Maus. Ich benutze schon sehr lange die Logitech G9 bzw G9x. Da Weihnachten vor der Tür steht, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gaming Maus. Drei Modelle finde ich interessant:

- Steelseries Sensei
- Razer Imperator
- Roccat Kone+

Alle drei Modelle werden von der PCGH als hervorragend bewertet, allerdings wenn man sich ein wenig in den Foren umschaut wird immer wieder von Qualitätsproblemen, speziell bei Roccat, gesprochen. Jetzt wollte ich einfach die Community hier um qualifiziertes Feedback fragen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Herstellern bzw. mit speziell diesen drei Modellen oder ihren Vorgängern?

Bin gespannt auf euer Feedback.


----------



## kazzig (16. Oktober 2011)

Warum kaufst du dir nicht wieder die Logitech, wenn du dich schon so lange Zeit an sie gewöhnt hast?


----------



## Skeksis (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich steh gerade vor genau dem gleichen Problem, ich will mal was anderen haben als Logitech.

Ich schwanke zwischen

# Steelseries Sensei Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - SteelSeries » SteelSeries Gaming Mouse - Sensei
# Mionix NAOS 5000 Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Mionix » Mionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse
# Zowie EC1 Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE » ZOWIE EC1 Pro Gaming Mouse - black

vllt kann man die ja einfach auch mit hier in den Thread aufnehmen, dann müssen wir nicht zwei separate Threads aufmachen.


----------



## Combi (16. Oktober 2011)

kann die roccat kone+ nur empfehlen...
hatte alle razers,nach 2 jahren alle kaputt...
die steels....nich mein ding..die kone+ is im moment mit die beste maus..
werde keine andere mehr kaufen..doch,die nochmal,für meine freundin..^^


----------



## s|n|s (16. Oktober 2011)

Zowie ec1 ist meine Hauptmaus. Super Teil. Auch wenn die spiegelglatte Oberfläche an den Seiten gewöhnungsbedürftig ist und Dreck anzieht wie Sau.

Wie auch immer ich vermisse ein wenig die 5600dpi meiner alten Razer... Für den Preis macht sie einen guten Job.


----------



## badnaffy (16. Oktober 2011)

TigerFuchs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gaming-Maus. Ich benutze schon sehr lange die Logitech G9 bzw G9x. Da Weihnachten vor der Tür steht, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gaming Maus. Drei Modelle finde ich interessant:
> 
> ...



hallo,
ich versuche dir mal anhand meiner persönlichen erfahrungen ein wenig zu helfen.
imperator kenne ich nicht, bzw kaum.. dazu kann ich dir nicht gross was sagen... 
die anderen hatte ich beide hier und habe sie ausgiebig getestet.. 
die sensei kann ich nur abraten.. wenn dann nim die xai, die ist billiger, hat die selbe haptik.. alle sogenannten verbesserungen an der sensei sind nur marketing gags.. was zur hölle soll ich mit einem pentuim1 in meiner maus?^^ um nur eine der sinnlosen neuerung zu nennen^^

die kone+ hab ich zwar auch damals zurück gesendet, aber nur wegen dem mausrad.. 
das hatte oft starke probleme gemacht.. ansonsten ist die kone+ top.. eine super maus die eine ausgezeichnete haptik hat. 
nun gibt es eine neue revison der maus in der wohl das mausrad nochmal überarbeitet wurde.
ich würde dir von deinen 3 angesprochenen modellen zur kone+ raten. 

ich selber nutze nun wieder eine g700 mit kabel und ohne batterien.. 
für mich eine der bessten mäuse... das ändert sich bei mir aber ab und an mal^^ 

wenn du eine kone+ erwischt wo das mausrad funzt hast du ne top maus


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

Meine Kone + verstellt zT einfache ihre DPI-Zahl.

Ich kann dir nur raten alle Mäuse mal in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## TigerFuchs (16. Oktober 2011)

Das mit der G700 finde ich interessant. Habe gelesen das man die mit Kabel schwierig benutzen kann, da das Kabel so steif ist. Wie ist da deine Erfahrung?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Oktober 2011)

Mein Alternativ-Vorschlag: http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&sku=570-10880&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=1&~ck=dellSearch
War mein Umstieg von der Logitech G9. Der Logitech-Nager zeigt sich geradezu unverwüstlich, fristet nun den Lebensabend im Büro.


----------



## Own3r (17. Oktober 2011)

TigerFuchs schrieb:


> Habe gelesen das man die mit Kabel schwierig benutzen kann, da das Kabel so steif ist.



Meine G500 hat auch ein etwas steiferes Kabel, was aber ein Vorteil ist, da es so nicht so schnell verknotet oder irgendwo hängen bleibt.


----------



## badnaffy (17. Oktober 2011)

TigerFuchs schrieb:


> Das mit der G700 finde ich interessant. Habe gelesen das man die mit Kabel schwierig benutzen kann, da das Kabel so steif ist. Wie ist da deine Erfahrung?



ja da hast du recht, das kabel der g700 kann man eigentlich nur zum laden verwenden.. viel zu dick und zu steif..
kaufe dir das "SAMSUNG APCBU10BBE" kostet ca 2 euro.
ist sehr dünn und flexibel.. das hat den selben anschluss wie die g700 (micro-usb) 
USB Datenkabel / Ladekabel Micro-USB - SAMSUNG APCBU10BBE - Kauflux Online Kaufhaus und Marktplatz (Kaufen und Verkaufen)
grundsätzlich kann du jedes kabel benutzen was usb zu micro-usb ist. die passen alle.. ich habe ca 5 kabel durchprobiert und mich dann für das samsung entschieden.. ist nicht zu dünn, nicht zu dick und gut fexibel 

ich nutze das an meiner g700 und bin sehr zufrieden. ist damit meiner meinung nach die besste kabelmaus die es gibt.. 
wireless mag ich sie nicht so.. zu kurze akku laufzeuten und mir persönlich auch zu schwer mit akku.


----------



## Neox (17. Oktober 2011)

Also,

die besten Sensoren haben die: Razer Abyssus, Deahthadder und CM Spawn: Wieso? Sie haben kein Accel. kein Angle Snapping und ihre DPI werden nicht interpoliert. 
So: Die Imperator , aufgrund des Phillips Twin Eye Sensor wird sie warscheinlich wieder den z-Axis Bug haben.
Die Kone+. Ich hatte ne Menge verarbeitungsprobleme mit der, obwohl ich sie nur an nem ArbeitsPC dran hatte.
Die sensei/Xai: Naja, die Sensoren sind so lalla.. bei der Sensei wird ab 6000 DPI oder so interpoliert. Die Xai: Ich hatte den Boot Bug damit und naja etwas glatt. Teste erstmal die Form der Mäuse bei Media Markt. Dann sag uns doch welche dir sehr gut in der Hand liegt und wir entscheiden dann von der technischen seite !


MfG


----------



## TigerFuchs (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für die ganzen Rückmeldungen. Was ich gelesen habe unterstreicht meine Vermutung das die Qualität bei Steelseries und Roccat noch nicht auf dem Niveau von Logitech oder Razer ist. Was ich schade finde weil die Roccat Kone+ von der Größe genau richtig für mich wäre. Die Idee mit der G700 gefällt mit. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Die Alienware TactX ist ja eine G9x mit anderer Formgebung, das wäre aber auch eine Möglichkeit. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall einen Erfahrungsbericht posten sobald ich mich entschieden habe.


----------



## badnaffy (19. Oktober 2011)

kleiner tip, wenn du bei logitech registirert bist, findest du im heutigen newsletter einen 40% rabatt code der nur heute zahlt 
logitechshop ist zwar teuer.. aber mit dem code bist du weit unter dem preis der anderen onlineshops ... 

in der vergangenheit gabs diese code bisher nur immer für den us shop, jetzt endlich auch mal für den deutschen 

quelle: The promocode thread

ich überlege auch ob ich mir ne g300 kaufe.. würde 23 euro kosten. .versand is auch kostenlos


----------



## Onkeldieter (19. Oktober 2011)

Wow dann guck ich auch mal! Reicht das denn wenn man sich da heute erst registriert?

Übrigens habe ich gelesen das laut Roccat die kone+ in der neuen version(nicht mehr 800 am Ende sondern 801) die Probleme nicht mehr haben soll


----------



## badnaffy (19. Oktober 2011)

keine ahnung ob das reicht, ich hab mich auch erst heut angemeldet und warte nun auf die mail^^

bei meinem kumpel der diese mail erhalten hat, stand unten folgendes drinn.



> Sie erhalten diese E-Mail, da Sie laut unseren Unterlagen die Zusendung  von Informationen bezüglich xxxxxxx Sonderangeboten, Newslettern,  Produktinformationen und Updates von Logitech an angefordert haben.


ich hab denen auch mal ne email geschrieben, das ich auch so einen code wünsche, mal sehen ob noch was kommt. 

edit: habe meinen code gerade bekommen und mir die g300 für 23,99 gekauft.. sehr nice


----------



## Onkeldieter (19. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab mich auch gerade registriert.
In der Bestätigungsmail von denen war direkt ein Code drin aber nur über 20%

Hast Du denen dann nich extra ne Mail geschrieben das du gern nen Code über 40% haben willst?


----------



## badnaffy (19. Oktober 2011)

jo hab denen über kontakt eine anfrage gesendet 
10 minuten später kam die antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank, dass Sie mit dem  Logitech-Kundendienst Kontakt aufgenommen haben. Ihre Referenz- Nummer  für diesen Fall lautet xxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
> 
> ...



logitech ist top, ich sags ja immer wieder


----------



## Skeksis (19. Oktober 2011)

Nun muss man denen nur noch beibringen ne ordentliche mechanische Tastatur zu bauen, dann wäre auch da Logitech mal wieder ne Option.


----------



## Tassadar (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab eine Razer Imerator 2012 und empfehle dir sie nicht zu kaufen.
Die erste Version, die ich geliefert bekam, war totaler Mist. Darauf habe ich sie zurückgeschickt und eine neue bekommen aber die ist auch noch lange nicht perfekt.
Gründe:
- Mauszeiger verspringt beim Umsetzen der Maus manchmal extrem (bei meiner ersten Version war es stärker, bei der zweiten nicht mer so häufig)
- Lift-Off-Distanz lässt sich im Treiber einstellen, man merkt aber nicht, dass sie sich verändert (und behebt damit auch erstgenanntes Problem nicht)
- die erste Version hatte manchmal Aussetzer
- nach dem Hochfahren von Windows funktioniert die Maus erst, nachdem man sie kurz angehoben hat

Teuerer ist halt noch lange nicht besser. Die billige Dell Maus, die ich auf der Arbeit habe hat die oben genannten Probleme nicht.

Trotzdem hat sie auch ihre guten Seiten, z.B. das Mausrad ist wirklich perfekt, hatte nie ein besseres. Da können sich Logitech und co. mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen. Und wenn man sie eben beim spielen nicht anhebt, ist der Sensor doch sehr präzise.


----------



## Skeksis (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe nun mehrfach gelesen, dass die G700 mittlerweile mit flexiblen Kabel ausgeliefert wird und nicht mehr mit dem steifen "Brett". Kann das jemand bestätigen oder dementieren? Denn dann wäre die G700 für mich eine gute Alternative zu anderen Mäusen, ich würde sie halt dann mit Kabel nutzen notfalls.


----------



## Schiassomat (9. November 2011)

@ Tigerfuchs

Hast du dich jetzt schon mal für nen neuen Nager entschieden.

Bin nämlich auch auf der suche nach einer neuen Maus und hab genau die gleichen wie du im Startpost in der Engeren auswahl.

Mein Favorit ist die Cone+.

Wie schaut es bei denen jetzt Verarbeitungstechnisch aus, ist halt doch viel Geld was so ein Ding kostet.
Da bin ich dann auch sehr kritisch was die Verarbeitung angeht.


----------



## TigerFuchs (9. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in der Tat die G700 ausprobiert. Das mit dem Kabel ist wirklich kein Problem meiner Meinung nach. Ansonsten sollte man sich das Roccat Apuri kaufen. Habe ich auch und bin extrem zufrieden. Leider ist die G700 etwas zu klein für meine Hände und da die Formgebung nur erlaubt die Maus "richtig" in die Hand zu nehmen bin ich damit nicht zurrecht gekommen. Von der Imperator habe ich Abstand genommen. ich bin jetzt noch am über legen ob ich der Sensei einen Versuch geben, obwohl ich die schon einmal auf der IFA in der Hand hatte und sie mich nicht überzeugt hat. Vielleicht war das Ding aber nur schon zu abgenutzt. In der Hand liegt mit die Kone+ am besten, aber Roccat hat ein echtes Qualitätsproblem, das kann man nicht wegreden, deswegen lasse ich die Finger davon. Am Ende bleibt tatsächlich nur die G9x von Logitech, wenn man durch viele Foren und Bewertungen schaut, schneidet Sie immer noch am besten ab. Die einzige Hoffnung die ich noch habe ist das Logitech eine neue High End Maus rausbringt, ansonsten bleibe ich wahrscheinlich bei der G9x. Ich werde aber schreiben wenn ich noch was neues ausprobiere.


----------



## Schiassomat (9. November 2011)

Dabei wäre die Kone+ Design sowie Leistungs und Ausstatungstechnisch 1A sowie meine erste wahl.
Wenn da nicht die Prob`s mit der Quali wären.

Die Logitech gefallen mir halt leider überhaupt nicht und das Auge isst ja bekantlich auch mit.


----------

